# Zeichentrickprogramme



## TimoSchaller (3. August 2009)

hallo ich suche Programme mit dem man Zeichentrickfiguren *erstellen* kann.


----------



## queicherius (3. August 2009)

Suchst du so was?


----------



## akrite (3. August 2009)

natürlich kannst Du Comic-Figuren / -Scenen mit jedem x-beliebigen Vektorgrafikprogramm erstellen , z.B. :

InkScape (kostenfrei)
Freehand MX (war mal von Macromedia)
Illustrator (Adobe)
Corel
 MangaStudio 4
...wenn das ganze in Richtung Animation gehen soll, ist wohl Flash oder besser ToonBoom Studio 5 die richtige Wahl - leider gibt es kaum kostengünstige Programme.


----------



## TimoSchaller (3. August 2009)

Danke aber ich würde mich auf weitere Tipps Freuen
MFG
TimoSchaller


----------



## smileyml (3. August 2009)

Reden wir von 2D- oder 3D-Figuren?
Sketchbook Pro wäre vielleicht auch eine Idee - http://www.autodesk.de/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=403786&id=12383040

...oder aber ein anderes Visualisierungsprogramm mit entsprechenden Rendereinstellungen - z.B Cinema 4D mit dem Cartoon Renderer oder gar Sketch&Toon.

Grüße Marco


----------



## TimoSchaller (3. August 2009)

Eigentlich 3-D Figuren aber danke Für den Link


----------



## smileyml (3. August 2009)

Für 3D sei dir dann Cinema 4D, 3d Studio Max, Maya oder aber Freeware wie Blender empfohlen. Dann ist am Ende der Renderer bzw. die entsprechenden Einstellungen entscheiden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## TimoSchaller (3. August 2009)

Danke werde aber die nächsten Tage mich nicht einlogen können weil ich habe nur noch heute Internetverbindung.

MFG
TimoSchaller


----------



## Dr Dau (3. August 2009)

Hallo!


Dir ist schon klar dass Google (und auch andere Suchmaschinen) dieses Forum den ganzen Tag über durchsuchen und somit auch Deine Adresse aus Deiner Signatur erfassen?
Von nicht auszuschliessenden (unseriösen) Adresssammlern rede ich lieber erst garnicht.
Ich persönlich würde die Adresse daher lieber wieder rausnehmen.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Platz 9 (tutorials.de) bei der Googlesuche nach Deinem vollständigen Namen.
[/edit


----------



## Maik (3. August 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Dir ist schon klar dass Google (und auch andere Suchmaschinen) dieses Forum den ganzen Tag über durchsuchen und somit auch Deine Adresse aus Deiner Signatur erfassen?
> ...


 - Klappe, die Zweite.

Vielleicht sucht Timo ja auf diesem Wege bewußt Kontakt im globalen Dorf? ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (3. August 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> - Klappe, die Zweite.


Ist es jetzt auch schon verboten einen recht neuen User auf mögliche Probleme hinzuweisen?
Evtl. ist er sich der möglichen Tragweite ja auch garnicht bewusst?!


----------



## Maik (3. August 2009)

- Klappe, die Vierte.


Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ist es jetzt auch schon verboten einen recht neuen User auf mögliche Probleme hinzuweisen?



Hab ich hier ein Verbot ausgesprochen? :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## TimoSchaller (4. August 2009)

Hai ich habe das mit dem internet wieer hingekrigt aber das eine programm konnte ich icht instalieren.


----------



## ink (4. August 2009)

Moin
Also du möchtest 3D-Figuren erstellen und suchst ein Programm dafür?!
Welches Programm kannst du nicht installieren?

Bitte definiere genauer und drücke dich präziser aus, sonst können wir dir nicht helfen und rätselraten macht auf Dauer auch keinen Spaß.

mfg


----------



## TimoSchaller (4. August 2009)

Das Programm Sketchbook Pro


----------



## ink (4. August 2009)

Hmm, warum installierst du ein 2D-Programm wenn du 3D-Figuren erstellen möchtest?
Aber woran lag es?
Ist deine Hardware nicht ausreichend?

Hast du Erfahrung in Charactermoddeling?
Kommt der Sprung zu 3D aus deinen bisherigen Zeichnungen?

Hast du dir mal ZBrush angeschaut?

Antworte bitte nicht wieder einzeilig, führe es genauer aus.

Gruß


----------



## Another (4. August 2009)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Hast du dir mal ZBrush angeschaut?



Für Zeichentrickfiguren!? óÒ

---

@Timo
Wieso nutzt du nicht erst einmal ein 2D-Programm wie die bisher schon genannten. Mit ToonBoom, MangaStudio oder Flash kommst du ganz sicher am schnellsten zu den gewünschten Ergebnissen. Sofern es wirklich ein 3D-Prog sein muss, rate ich dir eingehend vorerst den grundlegenden Umgang mit eines von diesen dir anzueignen, da für solch ein Unterfangen dir alles dort abverlangt wird. Das fängt vom Boxmoddeling&co. an, geht übers Skinnen&Riggen über zum Texturieren&Animieren, bis über die richtigen Rendereinstellungen und späterem komprimieren.


----------



## Gast170816 (2. Oktober 2009)

Für 2D gibts auch "Anime Studio" (einmal Pro-Variante, einmal erschwingliche Hobbyvariante... ist jedenfalls recht schick und sogar mit Bones-Animation).

Kostenlos 2D gibts glaube noch "K-Toon" oder so ähnlich... und noch eins, dessen Name mir grad nicht einfällt.

3D... Am Besten vielleicht Blender. Is ja kostenlos und da haben manche Leute schon Pixar-hollywood-mäßige Sachen mitgemacht. Braucht man im Prinzip nicht irgendwoher solche 600 EUR-Dinger nehmen.


----------

